# Förderband Strategien



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, liebe Forumteilnehmer.

Ich habe ein Förderband mit 6 verschiedenen Stationen. Die Teile sind fest auf den Werkstückträger montiert. Jede Station macht eigene Aufgaben: Pressen, Markieren, Code auslesen und so weiter.Stationen sind wie üblich von einander mit Stopper getrennt. So weit so gut. Ablauf an sich ist nicht schwer, jetzt aber fängt das an. Falls an einer Station einen Fehler passierte und Bediener eingreift, dann werden die WT ev. auf die fast beliebige Position gestellt. Wie stelle ich einen definierter Zustand her?? Förderstrecke ist mit einem Tunnel verdeckt und man kann nicht überall eigreifen. Das bedeutet: Bediener kann wie gesagt über die Stationen einen WT durchschleppen. Auf der Station darf nur einen WT sein, passen tuen aber mehrere dorthin.
Die vorherige station lässt den WT nur dann weiter, wenn nächste Station frei ist, wenn aber Palette weg ist, dann kommt sie nie an.


Irgendwelche Ideen, meine Herrschaften??


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
mein Vorschlag wäre hier :
Deine WT's haben einen RFID-Chip dran (z.B. von Balluff) und jede Station hat einen RFID-Leser. Nun kannst du die WT's identifizieren und den WT's zugehörig die Bearbeitungszustände, die bereit erfolgt sind, abspeichern.
Ich mache das in der SPS, andere auf dem RFID-Chip - das ist eher Geschmackssache.

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es da sonst keinen sinnvollen Vorgehensweg ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

Danke zuerst für dir schnelle Einsatz.

RFID ist gut. Die Kosten steigen aber in unendliche. Es gibt 60 Paletten und die Position kann man auch nicht auf den Cm genau bestimmen. Die Förderstrecke ist ein "kurzes" 8m Umlaufband. 

Es geht mehr darum, dass die Ablaufkette wartet auf bestimmten Sensor, der nie kommt, weil Bediener die Palette, z.B. bei einem Fehler, befreit hat und weiter geschoben, ev. über dem Sensor. Schlimmes daran, es gibt nur ein Antriebsmotor, das bedeutet: alle andere Paletten fahren weiter.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Oktober 2011)

Also nochmal :


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> *Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es da sonst keinen sinnvollen Vorgehensweg ...*


 


Slavan schrieb:


> RFID ist gut. Die Kosten steigen aber in unendliche..


Wer schön sein will muß leiden ... 



Slavan schrieb:


> ... und die Position kann man auch nicht auf den Cm genau bestimmen..


dafür wären dann ja auch die Stopper da ...


Slavan schrieb:


> Die Förderstrecke ist ein "kurzes" 8m Umlaufband.


die Länge des Bandes ist nicht relevant ...



Slavan schrieb:


> Es geht mehr darum, dass die Ablaufkette wartet auf bestimmten Sensor, der nie kommt, weil Bediener die Palette, z.B. bei einem Fehler, befreit hat und weiter geschoben, ev. über dem Sensor. Schlimmes daran, es gibt nur ein Antriebsmotor, das bedeutet: alle andere Paletten fahren weiter.


... deswegen hatte ich dir ja RFID vorgeschlagen. Du bist dann so in der Lage, *zu wissen*, mit welchem WT oder Palette du es zu tun hast. Es spielt keine Rolle mehr, ob darin herum-gefummelt wird.

Es ist aber egal - du mußt es ja nicht so machen, wie von mir vorgeschlagen. Versuch es ruhig erst anders - allerdings ... warum fragst du dann ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## SchneiderCC (27 Oktober 2011)

Statt dem RFID kann ja auch ein DataMatrixCode auf den Werkstückträgern aufgebracht werden, und dieser an jeder Station abgefragt werden, damit kannst du wie Larry geschrieben hat den WT identifizieren. 

Oder eine mechanische Lösung ein "Umgriff" so dass die WTs nicht über ausgefahrene Stoppper geschoben werden können. Ist aber dann manchmal auch recht hinderlich wenn man mal einen WT aussortieren möchte oder so...


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Oktober 2011)

@Schneider:
Stimmt ... an diese Form der Identifizierung hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht ... 
Aber kleiner Wermutstropfen ... die kostet auch Geld ... du brauchst dann ja an jeder Station eine Kamera o.ä.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

Ja, RFID und DMC sind gut, dass retet mich aber nicht mdavon, dass die Palette z.B. rausgenommen wird. Zurzeit versuche ich mit der Zeitüberwachung die Paletten von Station zur Station zu verfolgen. Wenn sie nicht in bestimmter Zeit auftauchen, dann ist es ein Fehler. Jetzt muss Bediener z.B. eingreifen. Wenn Palette rausgenommen wird, kann man die ganze Station überspringen, wenn aber Palette bleibt ist es schwer die auf vorherige Position zu stellen. DAs führt dazu, dass diie Sensoren wieder nicht betätigt werden, also nochmals Zeitüberwachung.

Ich frage deswegen, weil es ev. Benutzer gibt, die so was schon mal gemacht haben.


----------



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

DMC - Drucker und Leser habe ich auf dem Band, nichts neues )). Aber Strategie selbst und Bedienerführung müssen in jedem Fall (auch bei RFID und DMC) gelöst werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Oktober 2011)

Slavan schrieb:


> DMC - Drucker und Leser habe ich auf dem Band, *nichts neues* )).


 
Anscheinend doch ...
Denn sonst würdest du wissen, dass es bei dem vorgeschlagenen Weg egal ist, ob und in welcher Reihenfolge die Palatten / WT's an der nächsten Station ankommen und auch, ob eventuell eine Station übersprungen wurde, da du ja weißt welche Station schon an welchem WT gearbeitet haben. Du kannst so also auch im Grunde einen WT vor einer Station herausnehmen und ihn erst nach Stunden dort wieder hinein setzen. Wird er irgendwo anders eingesetzt, so weißt du aufgrund deiner Speicherung, dass ein Bearbeitungsschritt fehlt und du den WT so nicht weiter bearbeiten kannst.

Ich schreibe dir das, weil ich ein Benutzer bin, der das schon mal gemacht hat. Ich nehme an, dass das auch für *SchneiderCC* gilt ...


----------



## SchneiderCC (27 Oktober 2011)

ich denke du kommst nicht darum herum die Paletten zu identifizieren. 
ich hinterlege in so einem Fall immer einen Fahrplan. ich weiß Palette Nr.1 ist an Station 7 und fährt als nächstes nach Station 8- d.h. ich habe einen DB pro Palette und schreibe dann in den DB von Palette Nr. 1 Zieladresse 8, dann läuft die Palette in eine Station ein, ich lese den DMC oder RFID oder.. schaue im entsprechenden Paletten DB nach und wenn er nciht an seiner Zieladresse ankommt dann wird er entweder ausgeschleust oder du gibst dann eine Fehlermeldung aus.
Dann gibt es vielleich an deiner Anlage zwischen zwei Stationen keine Entnahme Möglichkeit durch den Benutzer - dann kannst du die ein Lesegerät sparen und das dann über ein Schieberegister machen...


----------



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

Dass die Paletten böswillig rausgenommen und dann nach Stunden zurück gebracht werden, halte ich für ehe unwahrscheinlich. Meine Sorge ist aber, dass mehr als eine Palette auf der Station (im Bereich der Station) steht, es gibt leider  keine Vorstopper.

Dass Sie erfahrene Benutzer, habe ich sofort verstanden . Wenn ich aber meinem Chef sage: ich brauche noch 6 DMC- Leser, dann fliegt mein Kopf ab.


----------



## SchneiderCC (27 Oktober 2011)

meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht sinnvoll eine ein Werkstückträger umlauf system zu betreiben ohne die Möglichkeit die Werkstückträger auf dem Band wieder zu vereinzeln! ich würde Vorstopper dringend empfehlen, ist meistens ja auch für die Taktzeit wichtig!


----------



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

Vorstopper nehmen wir immer, in dem Fall aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht - k.A.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2011)

Kann man den Bediener evtl. beibringen das er einen entnommen Palette an einem Bedienpanel "löschen" muss. Dann weisst du zumindest das eine Palette rausgenommen wurde.

Ansonsten wirst du um eine Lösung wie von LL oder SchneiderCC vorgeschlagen wird nicht drumherum. Evtl. kannst du die WTs mit Barcode markieren. Barcodeleser sind meiner Meinung nicht ganz so teuer wie Matrix oder RFID


----------



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

Eben habe ich die letzte Empfehlung programmiert . Ich werde eine Taste am TP einblenden "Palette wurde entnommen", dann brauche ich keine Palette zu warten, sonst kann man ganz normal Fehler Resetten und weiter fahren . Vielen Dank allen für die Hilfe .


----------



## Rudi (27 Oktober 2011)

Entweder ich verstehe hier vieles nicht, oder die Zeit hat mich überholt.
Zu meiner aktiven Zeit hat man Bediener an Maschinen gesetzt die mitdenken.
Alles absichern geht nicht oder mit unvertretbarem Aufwand.


----------



## Slavan (27 Oktober 2011)

Heute ist aber alles anders. Kunde sagt, dass die Anlagen jemand von der Straße bedienen soll. Und es ist wirklich so, dass die Leiharbeiter oftmal keine leiseste Ahnung haben.
Da muss Programmierer hin.


----------



## StructuredTrash (27 Oktober 2011)

Rudi schrieb:


> Entweder ich verstehe hier vieles nicht, oder die Zeit hat mich überholt.
> Zu meiner aktiven Zeit hat man Bediener an Maschinen gesetzt die mitdenken.
> Alles absichern geht nicht oder mit unvertretbarem Aufwand.



Das geht mir ganz ähnlich. Als ich vor Jahren die ersten Textdisplays zur Klartext-Störungsanzeige installiert hatte, dachte ich, auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. Von da an brauchte ich nämlich kaum noch zu Reparatureinsätzen in die betreffende Abteilung kommen. Heute ist es schon schwierig, den exakten Wortlaut einer Störmeldung am Telefon in Erfahrung zu bringen.
Da bleibt gar nichts anderes übrig, als immer mehr an sich absurde Situationen abzusichern. Aber Lücken werden immer bleiben, und der Bediener wird sie mit Sicherheit finden.


----------



## Zefix (28 Oktober 2011)

Wir haben ne Maschine die ein paar verschiedene Paletten, die mit Hand eingelegt werden, über 3 Ini´s abgefragt werden.
In der SPS wird Dual dann die Palettennummer ausgewertet.

Bei dir bräuchtest dann an jeder Station 6 Inis.
Ist vielleicht günstig und einfach, aber mehr handwerklicher Aufwand


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 Oktober 2011)

So eine Anwendung musste ich auch mal programmieren. Eine saubere Lösung geht fast nicht ohne WT-Erkennung. Wir hatten da ein System von Euchner. Das war meines Wissens nicht sooo teuer.


----------



## Slavan (28 Oktober 2011)

Danke, für die zahlreiche Antworten. Ich habe es so gelöst, dass die "fehlerhafte" bzw. unerkannte Paletten an der nächsten Ausschleuse (jede Station hat eine) ausgeschleust werden. Euchner-System schaue ich mir noch an.


----------

